# Netzwerkfreigabe mittels "net use" einbinden



## Loveboat (1. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe mir kann heute jemand bei meinem Problem helfen.

Ausgangssituation:

Server (WinXP Prof SP2):
Computername: ASTERIX
Arbeitsgruppe: VERWALTUNG

Laufwerk E:
Freigabename: Dietz
Sicherheitseinstellungen der Freigabe: 
ASTERIX/Administratoren
ASTERIX/ddietz
ERSTELLER-BESITZER
SYSTEM

Der Benutzer ddietz ist lokal auf dem Server angelegt.



Nun möchte ich von einem fremden PC genau auf diese Ressource zugreifen.
Das einbinden mit "net use h: \\ASTERIX\Dietz /USER:arbeitsgruppe\ddietz" funktioniert nicht wirklich. Es heißt zwar das das Einbinden der Netzwerkverbindung erfolgreich ist (kann ich bestätigen, denn ich habe im WindowsExplorer das Laufwerk H: zugewiesen bekommen), aber ich habe keinen Zugriff auf diese Ressource.
Fehlermeldung: Auf H: kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Zugriff verweigert


Was mache ich falsch?

Weiß jemand Rat was ich hier falsch mache? Es darf nur der eine Benutzer drauf zugreifen, sonst keiner, deshalb die Passwortabfrage.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Loveboat (1. August 2008)

hab jetzt auch mal folgendes probiert:

net use h:\\ASTERIX\Dietz /user:ddietz@ASTERIX dietz

Das Laufwerk wird wieder problemlos eingebunden, aber wenn ich auf das Netzlaufwerk zugreifen möchte erhalte ich weiterhin "Zugriff verweigert".

Was mach ich falsch


----------



## der dom_08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Versuch vorerst folgende:

net use \\[Servername] Passwort /user:[Domäne]\[Username]

Anschließend die nächste Zeile:

net use x: \\[Servername]\[Freigabe] Passwort 

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren!


----------

